# General Category > Creative Area >  Bookmarks

## Angie



----------

Stella180 (10-05-21)

----------


## Angie

Been fun playing with resin today 4 bookmarks curing, but had a oppsie with the pink one as some red resin got spilled in it so had to swirl it in as couldn't get it out!!!
And as pretty as gold and silver leaf is, its so light it flies everywhere but then sticks to everything it lands on lol
Once cured these will have a matching tassel added and maybe another decoration.

----------

Stella180 (10-05-21)

----------


## Paula

So pretty!

----------

Angie (09-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

Those are stunningly pretty!

----------

Angie (09-05-21)

----------


## Angie

Thank you girls

----------


## OldMike

Brilliant Angie who'd have thought you could use resin for such a cool and useful item.

----------


## Angie

Thanks Mike xx  Its epoxy resin I use, can put alsorts in it lol

----------


## Angie

Lots of sparkle next lol 

The bookmarks now have their tattoos on and are drying after being edged and top coated with resin, just the back coat for them after, the green and silver glitter one is a coaster for my youngest and the last one is an experiment with alcohol ink not sure if it will work or not yet until at least tomorrow!
Pictures in the next post.

----------


## Angie



----------


## Angie



----------


## Angie



----------

OldMike (11-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

So sparkly!

----------

Angie (10-05-21)

----------


## Paula

Love sparkles  :(inlove):

----------

Angie (10-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

Loving that second one too, so iridescent!

----------

Angie (10-05-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

Pretty!

----------

Angie (11-05-21)

----------


## Angie

Thank you

----------

